# 92 stanza xe thermostat



## birdndad (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello, 
I have a 92 stanza xe and I am wondering 1st where is the thermostat and 2nd what special things need to be done to change it? IE Does the coolent system need to be bled? If so how? Thanks in advance.


----------

